# يايسوع ساعدني



## كلدانية (5 يناير 2011)

يايسوع ساعدني
دعني اتي اليك بكل ثقة متواضعه في كل حاجاتي قائلا
يايسوع ساعدني
في كل شكوكي .في ارتباكاتي في اغرائات حياتي
يا يسوع ساعدني
في ضجري في تجاربي,في وحدة ساعاتي
يايسوع ساعدني
في فشل خططي وامالي .في مشاكلي وحزني .في خيباتي
يا يسوع ساعدني
عندما يخذلني الاخرون.عندما تكون نعمتك وحدها لنجاتي
يايسوع ساعدني
عندما ارمي نفسي في حبك العطوف كأب ومخلص لذاتي
يايسوع ساعدني
عندما يتحطم قلبي بالفشل .عندما لاارى نفعا من محاولاتي
يايسوع ساعدني
عندما اشعر بنفاذ صبري.عندما يرهقني صليبي وجراحاتي
يايسوع ساعدني
دائما دائما بالرغم من عيبي وضعفي وكل سقطاتي . .لاتتركني ابدا
يا يسوع ساعدني
امين


----------



## sparrow (5 يناير 2011)

يا يسوع ساعدني
وقويني
امين يارب


----------



## كلدانية (5 يناير 2011)

sparrow قال:


> يا يسوع ساعدني
> وقويني
> امين يارب


 
دمت في ر عاية الرب
شكرااا لمرورك​


----------



## النهيسى (6 يناير 2011)

آمين
شكرا جدا جدا

سلام الرب يسوع
​


----------



## كلدانية (6 يناير 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> آمين​
> شكرا جدا جدا
> 
> سلام الرب يسوع​



 شكرااا لمروورك الجميل
اخي النهيسي
بارك الرب​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (6 يناير 2011)

*ساعدني بقي يا يسوع ارجوووووووووك يرضيك بنتك تغرق في بحر الحياة و لا انا مش بنتك خلاص و استغنيت عني؟؟؟*​


----------



## كلدانية (6 يناير 2011)

*يحفظك الرب* ويحميكي
مرسي لمروورك الجميل​


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 فبراير 2011)

اميــــن 
شكرا على الصلاه الرائعه
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## kalimooo (17 فبراير 2011)

​


----------

